# Welcome Dobbie, Helly and Lurlene!



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a link to a set of photos of my new girls, Lurlene (Himalayan) and Dobbie and Helly (Roan Dumbos), being introduced in the bathtub to my older ladies Ruby, Lily and Lulu. 

www.flickr.com/photos/olddeadpig/sets/72157623611337039

Although introductions seemed to go well, when they all got in the big cage (I have a Ferplast Duetto now as the Tommy cage wouldn't have contained kittens) things went a but awry. I expected some pinning, pouncing and squeaking, but Ruby was on a mission and not a good one. She just went for whichever one was nearest and sunk her teeth in, until we separated them. She has been quite grumpy generally since her sister Flash died last month and she obviously didn't want interlopers sharing the cage. I thought she might actually kill the new girls, she was being so vicious, so I have separated her, hopefully temporarily, into a cage which sits next to the Duetto and is on a stand so she can see and smell the other 5. Once the new girls have grown a bit bigger I will try again, as even though Ruby is a cantankerous old lady (you don't want to dangle your fingers in front of her, believe me), I hate to see her on her own. 

The newbies are gorgeous, bouncing off the walls and being super-pesky to Lily and Lulu, but respecting Lily's stitches (she had a lump removed last week, fingers crossed) and not getting too many nips and pins from the older girls. 

Hope you like them as much as I do!


----------



## ShinyRainbow (Mar 30, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful! ;D


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Soo cute!!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Roan, huh? Wow, they are beautiful! I've never seen that kind of marking/color before, I love it. Did you get them from a special breeder?

Good luck on getting them introduced eventually!


----------



## KathyM (Mar 31, 2010)

I would advise you to put Ruby back in with her original cagemates and keep the babies seperate. Expecting an adult rat to introduce immediately, especially in her poor physical condition, is too much and seperating her is not fair on her. If you insist on keeping her seperately, I would appreciate it if you would return her to my care to be introduced to others here as a pet.


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Omg why are your rats so fat? =(


----------



## KathyM (Mar 31, 2010)

If you read David's other threads, that will become clear. I came here to offer support in getting Ruby and the others down to appropriate sizes, I am totally gutted to be honest as it is not genetic.


----------



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

Whew. I'm not getting involved in this so that's me off this forum. Love to those who have given support over my time here. Over and out.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

olddeadpig said:


> Whew. I'm not getting involved in this so that's me off this forum. Love to those who have given support over my time here. Over and out.


You are involved though... they're your ratties. I'm sure it would be more useful to stick around and get them to a healthier weight if possible


----------



## KateR (Apr 1, 2010)

Definietly. There is lots of help and advice out there.


----------

